# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Pictures of Rio 240 l Juwel tank



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks

Some pictures of my aquarium at...

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287770071

Comments and suggestions welcomed.

mike


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi folks

Some pictures of my aquarium at...

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287770071

Comments and suggestions welcomed.

mike


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looking Good...I like the driftwood and Angels.

Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks.

The bogwood is my handiwork consisting of 3 seperate pcs which I've pieced together thru nylon bolt and nuts after some amt of grinding and drilling. It has 3 towering focal pts around which the fish swim and glance abt... and featured a cave in which shy and nocturnal fish find refuge during the day...and when my clown loaches or sucker fish sit on it, it's a joy to behold! This is one single item in the tank that's received the most resounding admiration from viewers so far...again and again.

mike


----------



## elMichael (Nov 18, 2003)

testing direct picture display...









This angelfihs has been w me for 2 1/2 yrs...which I've raised from a juvenile size to full size.

mike


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You are very crafty. What a wondeerful idea to put different pieces of driftwood together to make your on design.









Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------

